# Finally picked up a nice Tom today!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I finally nabbed a Tom out on the line today. Cheapo fish scale says 21 lbs but he feels a lot heavier. Just happy I got one!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice cat Chris !! Congrats ! He sure looks heavier than that to me


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

He does look a good size, well done buddy!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice job Chris ! Definitely a big boy with nice fur. Congrats.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks bigger than that to me too.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrat's on the cat.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Chris, thats a nice looking kitty you got yourself. CONGRATS !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Way to go man!!! That's a really nice cat. Looks like you still don't have much snow.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great job man! Good looking cat! Keep em coming.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice job Chris that's a good looking cat. Congrats!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice Chris. BTW, what happened to the chin warmer? You've lost that mountain man look.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice cat! By law do you have to use cages where you're at or is that just your personal preference?


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Thats a nice lookin cat Chris, well done!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys. It was a lot of fun catching him! I will post a picture of the 3 cats so far. I think I have the whole family... mom, dad and little one.











bar-d said:


> Nice cat! By law do you have to use cages where you're at or is that just your personal preference?


Cages are the law on public land here in Colorado. With special permits you can use steel on private land and indian reservations but that's about it.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Man that's way too strict in my opinion! No offense man, but you have to have a special permit even to trap on private land!?! BS!!!! Lots of tree huggers down there in Colorado or what?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> Man that's way too strict in my opinion! No offense man, but you have to have a special permit even to trap on private land!?! BS!!!! Lots of tree huggers down there in Colorado or what?


Yep... Colorado is where most of these animal rights groups are based I believe. They are fighting hard to take more rights away too.

I think on private land you can only use leg holds and snares if you're doing ADC work.

Cages aren't all bad though. You can avoid the coyotes and they make for an excellent trap for a bobcat. Plus your catch is protected from the lions. No 1/2 eaten bobcats at check time! lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

To put it nicely...


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Yep... Colorado is where most of these animal rights groups are based I believe. They are fighting hard to take more rights away too.
> 
> I think on private land you can only use leg holds and snares if you're doing ADC work.
> 
> Cages aren't all bad though. You can avoid the coyotes and they make for an excellent trap for a bobcat. Plus your catch is protected from the lions. No 1/2 eaten bobcats at check time! lol


 No cages aren't all bad at all. Just kind of spendy from what I hear and I can't imagine it's too easy toting a dozen cage traps around vs. a dozen snares or footholds. At least you're making the best of what you have to work with! Right now they are trying to regulate the use of 220's on the ground here in Mn.. Apparently a couple bird dogs got caught in them this year so people are all up in arms. Bad thing is that one of the guys whose dog got squished claims to be a "trapper", man I hope people don't believe this sucker, he says 220 bucket sets are a "lazy" way to trap. Idiot. Anyways regardless of my whining about things here that is one dang nice cat! Makes me jealous!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Here he is put up....


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Good one!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nive looking cat Chris, did he come into a cage with one of the danglers your wife made?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Ruger said:


> Nive looking cat Chris, did he come into a cage with one of the danglers your wife made?


He did.... this set also had an electronic squeaker on it that's batteries were going dead. So instead of a gentle bird chirp, it was putting out a weird muffled long chirping sound. Looking forward to playing more with electronics next season. They seem to work well for bringing cats into a set.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> He did.... this set also had an electronic squeaker on it that's batteries were going dead. So instead of a gentle bird chirp, it was putting out a weird muffled long chirping sound. Looking forward to playing more with electronics next season. They seem to work well for bringing cats into a set.


I've seen those traps with little callers in them, do they work any better?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> He did.... this set also had an electronic squeaker on it that's batteries were going dead. So instead of a gentle bird chirp, it was putting out a weird muffled long chirping sound. Looking forward to playing more with electronics next season. They seem to work well for bringing cats into a set.


Hey Chris,

there's an article in this month's(February) issue of FFG on trapping cats with electronics. Interesting read and I thought of you.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats a nice tom and a good look'in set.


----------

